# Xbox LIVE codes request??



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Anyone have any codes lying about they don't require?

I believe you get them free with game purchases.

JobSeekerAllowance will not extend that far at this moment in time. 

Ta.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i don't have live but own 3 games, where do i find these codes? i will gladly give them to you tell me where to look on/in the box


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Dunno mate. Apparently you get a wee scratch card with monthly codes in some titles.

I bought an old box with RROD and repaired that and flashed the drive so I have never bought a game yet...........

Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

looked in all three boxes/books and nothing
however i would recommend forza 2, available at gamestation for just 14.99


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I have Forza2 and cannot get into it at all.

Playing DiRT and GRID.

Hawx on 'order'


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

i can't remember the last time i bought a game that came with a free 48 hour pass
the last i heard of was GoW2


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

you could set up another GT & get 1 months free Live
obviously it'll only apply to the new GT


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

think i got one with fable 2 will have a look


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry I had two but gave them away in OT the other week.

I'll have a dig about.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Freeloader.


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

Dougster said:


> Dunno mate. Apparently you get a wee scratch card with monthly codes in some titles.
> 
> I bought an old box with RROD and repaired that and flashed the drive so I have never bought a game yet...........
> 
> Thanks for the offer though.


you wana watch out wi your flashed 360 if your playin on line as a few of my friends av kicked off by MS


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

just out of interest, what is a flashed hard drive?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q="flashed+hard+drive"


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I know how not to get kicked.

As for the freeloader comment, thanks very constructive. I knew someone would sooner or later.

Times are tough and when I had I gave. All I am looking for is a little bit of help from this great community.

P.S. if anyone has some free heroin that might make daytime TV more bearable................


----------

